
The Pirate Bay to Become a Distributed Storage Cloud? - nreece
http://www.computernerds.co.uk/blog/?p=3205
======
jacquesm
copy of a /. article, if you want the article it's here:

[http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/09/07/17/1739239/The-
Pira...](http://hardware.slashdot.org/story/09/07/17/1739239/The-Pirate-Bay-
to-Become-a-Distributed-Storage-Cloud?from=rss)

